# Dark Vengeance Deathwing Terminators for sale



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello! I thought i'd offer people the chance to buy these before I put them up on eBay tomorrow. 




















Here is the full blog entry

Please get in contact either through e-mai'

lilloser2008 @ gmail.com

or via the pm system here. 

Thank you.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Now available on eBay, the Deathwing above, plus the librarian and Captain.

Links;

Deathwing:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dark-Veng..._Wargames_RL&hash=item3f1c32ced2#ht_500wt_898

Captain 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dark-Veng..._Wargames_RL&hash=item3f1c32ee7a#ht_500wt_898

Librarian

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dark-Veng..._Wargames_RL&hash=item3f1c32f6fb#ht_500wt_898


Cheers!


----------

